# Freehand (knifflige Frage): Problem mit Linien und Konturen



## jensen (9. September 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe da ein Problem. Ich möchte bei meiner Druckfrau ein Shirt bedrucken lassen. Zur Verdeutlichung habe ich hier mal eine Grafik:







Das schwarze x im Vordergrund ist ein geschlossener Pfad, dahinter liegt derselbe Pfad, nur ohne Füllung, aber mit einer Kontur.

Meine Druckfrau, besser gesagt ihre Maschine, kann das aber so nicht schneiden, weil sie die Kontur als Fläche, also als geschlossenen Pfad benötigt. Bei Konturen und Linien schneidet die Machine nichts aus, sondern sie macht nur einen Schnitt.

Wie bekomme ich es hin, daß ich die Konturlinie als geschlossene Pfad(e) in einer eps hab? Die schwarzen Elemente müssten also "zusammenschmelzen". Über Modifizieren- Zusammenfassen bin ich zu keinem Ergebnis gekommen..

Ich hoffe, ihr wisst was ich meine..

Danke schonmal

Jens


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (9. September 2004)

Hallo,

Wenn ich Deine Frage richtig verstanden habe, dürfte die Lösung wohl darin
bestehen, dass Du diese Kontur einfach nochmal nachzeichnest (also ohne 
"Filter"). Durch die klaren Farbabgrenzungen ist das eine Sache von wenigen 
Minuten. Die "Kontur" kannst Du ja danach dann löschen.

Gruss Markus


----------



## Night Vision Worker (9. September 2004)

Ganz einfach!

Du beginnst mit dem schwarzen X.

Du duplizierst das schwarze X und stellst es in den Hintergrund. (soweit nichts neues)

Jetzt brauchst du ein weiteres schwarzes X, das später der weisse Bereich sein soll!

Markiere das schwarze X im Hintergrund (das die Kontur sein soll) und das schwarze X davor (das später die weisse Aussparung ist) und gehe dann auf:

MODIFIZIEREN > KOMBINIEREN > DIVIDIEREN

Jetzt kannst du das schwarze X aus der weißen Aussparung herauslöschen und hast eine geschlossene Fläche, die auch gedruckt werden kann! 

*Ich arbeite leider mit der englischen Version, weil ich diese billiger bekommen habe, bei mir ist es unter: Modify > Combine > Divide*


----------



## siggidi (10. September 2004)

Hallo Jensen,

der einfachste und richtige Weg ist eigentlich die Kontur (Linie) in eine Fläche umzuwandeln. Unter: Xtras > Pfadoperationen>Strich erweitern hast du den Befehl um den Strich umzuwandeln. Es erscheit ein Fenster in dem Du die Strichstärke einstellen kannst. Also von Deiner vorhandenen Linie. Dann noch einfach beide Objekte miteinander verschmelzen und Du hast ein Objekt mit Outline Kontur ohne definierten Strich. Das Problem von Schneidmaschinen ist; sie können keine Strichstärken lesen - ist auch logisch, sie brauchen einen Schneidepfad und in der Kontur besteht der Strich aus einer Outline. Hoffe Du verstehst was ich meine.


----------



## jensen (10. September 2004)

DANKE euch allen für eure Mühe  

@ Markus Kolletzky: das ginge, ist aber doch recht aufwändig. Die Datei mit dem x ist nur als Beispiel gedacht, die richtige Datei hat da schon viel mehr Linien.

@Night Vision Worker: das ginge auch, aber bei einem Schriftzug wird es schon komplizierter, auch etwas zu viel Arbeit.. 

@siggidi: *SUPER, das isses. * Geht ja super schnell und bringt genau das, was die Schneidemaschine braucht (theoretisch, aber es sollte praktisch wohl auch funktionieren!).
Nicht schlecht für den ersten Beitrag Vielen Dank, das nenne ich schnelle Rettung!  

Ich wusste auf euch ist Verlass! 

mfg!
jens


----------



## Night Vision Worker (10. September 2004)

viele Wege führen bekanntlich nach Rom.

..und der ein oder andere macht einen kleinen Umweg über Sibirien! ^^

Drück dir die Daumen und meld dich, falls doch noch Schwierigkeiten auftauchen!


----------



## jensen (10. September 2004)

*meld*

Ich probier gerade hin und her, in welcher Reihenfolge ich die so entstandenen Flächen richtig "verschmelzen" lasse, so daß keine überlappenden Pfade bleiben. Bis jetzt komm ich da auf kein gewünschtes Ergebnis.. 

Wer hat da den richtigen Tipp?

Jens


----------



## siggidi (10. September 2004)

Hi Jens,

es gibt einen Befehl ; Xtras>Pfadoperationen>vereinigen. Wenn Du vorher "alle" Objekte auswählst und dann diesen Befehl startest werden alle Zeichenwege zu einem zusammengeführt. Erscheint das neue Objekt als vereinigte Gruppe dann kannst Du unter; Modifizieren>teilen alle Zeichnwege einzeln erkennen und weiterbearbeiten.
Hoffe das bringt Dich weiter.


----------



## jensen (10. September 2004)

mit dem Befehl Modifizieren > Zusammenfassen > Einheit bzw. Xtras>Pfadoperationen>Einheit hab ichs schon probiert. Dabei entstehen allerdings scheinbar leere Flächen zwischen dem Buchstaben und der Schattenkontur (welche ja jetzt als Fläche vorliegt), aber diese Flächen sind mit schwarz gefüllt, wie man untzer "Füllung" sieht.

Macht zwar Sinn, aber ich weiss nicht ob die Schneidemaschine das so akzeptiert. Ich werds einfach mal ausprobieren und dann hier berichten.

Was meint ihr? Wird das so gehen? Diese Flächen müssen ja eigentlich auch bleiben, sonst kann man den Pfad ja nicht beschreiben, richtig?

jens


----------



## siggidi (10. September 2004)

wird auf jedenfall funktionieren. Mach Dir keine sorgen!


----------



## jensen (11. September 2006)

So, und *jetzt* müsste ich mal wissen wie das in InDesign geht! :-(


----------



## ikon (11. September 2006)

Programmhilfe->Suche->Stichwort:"Pathfinder"


----------



## jensen (11. September 2006)

Find leider nix passendes.

..ich nehm den 50:50 Joker.


----------

